# Coronavirus und Reisen nach Norwegen



## ralle (26. Juni 2020)

Eine Buchung zur jetzigen Zeit, ist aber immer noch Risikobehaftet.  Wenn Norwegen die Ampel auf Rot schaltet wegen zu hohen Neuinfektionen, wars das wieder.
Aber ein gutes Zeichen ist das allemal.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Juni 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Eine Buchung zur jetzigen Zeit, ist aber immer noch Risikobehaftet.  Wenn Norwegen die Ampel auf Rot schaltet wegen zu hohen Neuinfektionen, wars das wieder.
> Aber ein gutes Zeichen ist das allemal.


Das stimmt. Momentan ist die schönste Zeit das Jahres fast überall mit einem Risiko beim Buchen behaftet. Drücke allen Norwegen-Fans die Daumen


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (26. Juni 2020)

Gebucht hat aber schon jeder der nach Norwegen fahren will. Und zumindest schon angezahlt.

Ich bin froh daß es endlich wieder geht.


----------



## ralle (26. Juni 2020)

elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Gebucht hat aber schon jeder der nach Norwegen fahren will. Und zumindest schon angezahlt.
> 
> Ich bin froh daß es endlich wieder geht.



Das ist richtig - meine Norwegenreise sollte am 05.07. beginnen - leider wird nix draus.


----------



## Ladi74 (25. August 2020)

Von Knurri kam grade die Info, dass Deutschland auf "Rot" gesetzt wurde und ab Samstag die Grenzen für uns dicht sind.
Könnte den Pennern, die uns das eingebrockt haben, permanent in die Fresse hauen!
In 14Tagen wäre es ins gelobte Land gegangen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2020)

Verdammt... Da fehlen einem echt die Worte


----------



## BerndH (25. August 2020)

Ich finde diese Wortwahl hier einfach fehl am platze. 

Das diese "Penner " vielleicht ganz normale Leute sind, die hier in Deutschland arbeiten verrichten für die sich mancher zu schade ist, sollte einfach mal bedacht werden. 

Diese Leute konnten über einen sehr langen Zeitraum ihre Familie nicht sehen. Bei der Familie handelt es sich meist um Eltern oder Großeltern. Und ja auch diese "Penner " machen sich Sorgen um ihre Liebsten. 
Was können diese Leute dafür das in ihren Heimatländern die Hygienestandards einfach nicht so hoch sind. 

Ich für meinen Teil würde mich auch auf den Weg zu meiner Familie machen, ungeachtet des Risikos einer eventuellen Ansteckung.

Und da wäre mir der Urlaub von jemand anderem so was von egal. 

So hat jede Sache ihre zwei Seiten.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Was hatten denn die Mehrzahl der Leute geglaubt? Dass alles nur ein "schlechtes Wetter" ist, das wieder vergeht und dann nie wieder kommt und danach ist wieder Party und Heiteitei as usuall!? Dieses Virus wird uns noch bis weit ins kommende Jahr gut auf Trab halten und so manchen Urlaub in Nichts auflösen. Auch Dank der ewig Besserwissenden, die alles nur für Mache halten!


----------



## Gerd II (26. August 2020)

..... Auch Dank der ewig Besserwissenden, die alles nur für Mache halten!...
Denen haben wir es wohl am meisten zu verdanken.
Kinder sollen in den Schulen Masken aufsetzen und anderswo wird in großem Stil gefeiert und demonstriert, da stimmt doch was nicht mehr. Der Bürger, der sich wenigstens annähernd an die Regeln hält, wird jetzt bestraft und verliert u. U. viel Geld durch
einen evtl. geplatzten Urlaub.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. August 2020)

Na ja ich finde es durchaus zumutbar ein Jahr mit dem Breitgesäß mal zu Hause zu bleiben... hier im Board wurde im März/April diskutiert, wie man Einreisebeschränkungen umgehen könne, insofern denke ich, dass Einreiseverbote etc. Nicht nur auf den Mist von feiernden gewachsen sind


----------



## Tuempelteddy (26. August 2020)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> ...dass Deutschland auf "Rot" gesetzt wurde und ab Samstag die Grenzen für uns dicht sind. ...



Momentan ist Deutschland noch auf "gelb". 
https://www.fhi.no/nettpub/coronavi...t-til-nytt-koronavirus-coronavirus/?term=&h=1
Die "magische 20" wurde aber überschritten und seitens des "folkehelseinstituttet" wurde die Empfehlung ausgesprochen, Deutschland auf Rot zu setzen. 
https://direkte.vg.no/nyhetsdognet/news/tyskland-kan-bli-roedt.8k2BJhD23
Nun hoffe ich ein ganz klein büschen darauf, dass Norwegen die Neubewertung wie ursprünglich angedacht, alle 14 Tage vornimmt.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Na ja ich finde es durchaus zumutbar ein Jahr mit dem Breitgesäß mal zu Hause zu bleiben... hier im Board wurde im März/April diskutiert, wie man Einreisebeschränkungen umgehen könne, insofern denke ich, dass Einreiseverbote etc. Nicht nur auf den Mist von feiernden gewachsen sind


Ein Land, hier Norwegen, versucht sich und seine Einwohner zu schützen. Das sollte man als vernunftbegabter Mensch anerkennen. Norwegen weiss sicher am besten, dass es mit einem erneuten Einreiseverbot seiner Wirtschaft keinen Gefallen tut. Trotzdem entschließt es sich, sich weiterhin vor seine Bürger zu stellen. Von den vielen deutschen Anbietern und Campbetreibern ganz zu schweigen. Wie viele da 2020/21 überleben werden ist sperrangelweit offen.

Einen langersehnten Urlaub in den Kamin zu hängen ist sicher bitter, aber bitterer ist es, zu erkranken und möglicherweise den Löffel abzugeben!


----------



## Gerd II (26. August 2020)

Ich lese hier immer Einreiseverbot, das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Es handelt sich lediglich um eine Einreisebeschränkung,,das heißt, wer einreist muss sich in zehntägige Quarantäne begeben.
Diese kann unter Umständen in einer Hütte abgesessen werden. Gewisse Voraussetzungen muss der Vermieter erfüllen. Wandern und Ausübung des Angelsports sind erlaubt.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer Einreiseverbot, das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> Es handelt sich lediglich um eine Einreisebeschränkung,,das heißt, wer einreist muss sich in zehnjähriger Quarantäne begeben.



Das sind da aber ausgiebige Klausuren... 10 Jahre... das zieht sich!


----------



## Gerd II (26. August 2020)

sorry, wer mit dem Handy richtig umgehen kann, ist im  Vorteil


----------



## Amerika1110 (26. August 2020)

...auch wenn von offizieller Seite noch keine Einstufung auf "rot" erfolgte, so schafft eine Fährgesellschaft CL Tatsachen und stellt den Fährbetrieb Kiel- Oslo ab dem 28.08. erstmal ein.


----------



## Ladi74 (26. August 2020)

Ich hab nur eine Info von Knurri weitergeleitet. Der sitzt an der Quelle, ist selber betroffen. Nicht umsonst hat er Storno-Mails für die nächsten Touren verschickt.
Ob D nun heute noch "gelb" oder morgen "rot" ist, ist eigentlich egal.
Wer noch nach Norge einreisen kann, meinen Glückwunsch!

@BerndH 
Ich habe weder Nationalität, Ethnie oder sonst wen benannt! Kann mir aber denken, wo du hinwolltest.
Jeder zieht den Schuh an, der ihm passt.
Wenn jemand, irgendwo, hin fährt, sich des Infektionsrisikos bewusst ist, einen Test verweigert, unleserlich schreibt (u.a.auch die Besucher der Gastro in D) usw. ist und bleibt für mich ein "Penner". 
Dazu zähle ich auch die ganzen Leute, die öffentliche Plätze und Parks zur Party-zone machen.
VG


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. August 2020)

Die Color Line fährt Kiel seit heute nicht mehr an, weil Deutsche nach/ vor dem Besuch in Norwegen 14 Tage in Hausarrest müssen.


----------



## Mulder 80 (27. August 2020)

Gruß in die Runde.

Wir wollten eigentlich am 25.09.20 nach Norwegen. 
Aber jetzt wo die neue Quarantäne Vorschrift verhängt wurde und keiner weiß ob die Fjordline Fähren dann überhaupt noch bis Bergen fahren, wollten wir sicherheitshalber auf nächstes Jahr  umbuchen.
JETZT KOMMT DER HAMMER 

Gebucht hatten wir über Novasol mit dem besagten Sicherheitspaket.
Mit diesem Paket kann man ja normalerweise bis 40 Tage im Voraus kostenlos umbuchen.
Da wir aber bis Gestern dachten das alles klappen wird, waren wir auch nicht veranlasst was umzubuchen.
Nachdem wir heute fast zwei Stunden in der Hotline von Novasol hingen, wurde uns mitgeteilt das es jetzt zu spät ist zum umbuchen und das wir das ja hätten Voraussehen können, das das wieder passiert.
Wir und wahrscheinlich  viele Andere verstehen die Welt nicht mehr.
Leider haben wir keine Glaskugel die in die Zukunft kucken kann.
So ein Verhalten ist unter aller Sau, zumal wir dieses Jahr schon extra auf diesen Termin umgebucht hatten.
So wird uns Novasol niewieder als Gäste sehen und hoffentlich sehen das andere genauso. 
Wir sind echt sauer.


----------



## Gerd II (27. August 2020)

Es ist im nachhinein zwar Klugscheisserei, aber
Privat buchen(geht fast überall) und die Fähre mit Flextarif. 
Und das über die norweg. Seite, dann habt ihr die Mehrkosten für den Flextarif locker raus und könnt noch schön Essen gehen.


----------

